# Iphone 5



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 6, 2013)

Was in a moving car, but still gorgeous!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 8, 2013)

queen_gee said:
			
		

> Nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## loveymiller (Jan 11, 2013)

Its Awesome..


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 11, 2013)

loveymiller said:
			
		

> Its Awesome..



 thanks!


----------



## xiashang (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for you sharing .


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

xiashang said:
			
		

> Thanks for you sharing .



Yep!!


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 20, 2013)

It's out of focus.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> It's out of focus.



Kind of hard to get in focus when going 55 mph  in a car. I think it's pretty dang good for that reason!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

If I were to try getting in focus, the view wouldn't have been the same. No matter what, TAKE THE SHOT.
worry about it afterwards!
I like it; for a phone pic!


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> If I were to try getting in focus, the view wouldn't have been the same. No matter what, TAKE THE SHOT.
> worry about it afterwards!
> I like it; for a phone pic!



I might take that approach if it was a one time event like a child's first steps but that not the case with this shot. With landscape images its vary different, if the sceen is not in focus the the whole thing is a bust.

There are some things that you cannot worry about later. And unless you are shooting with a lytro camera then focus is something you must worry about when taking picture.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A OOF photo is a OOF photo... no matter what the reason!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> If I were to try getting in focus, the view wouldn't have been the same. No matter what, TAKE THE SHOT.
> worry about it afterwards!
> I like it; for a phone pic!



So a bad shot is better than no shot? Maybe.. under conditions like Light Guru mentioned.... but if that shot was that pretty, why didn't you just stop and shoot properly? Iphone pics (phone pics in general ) are of far less quality that I would usually post here, unless the lack of IQ actually contributed to the iimage, which is not the case here...


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> So a bad shot is better than no shot? Maybe.. under conditions like Light Guru mentioned.... but if that shot was that pretty, why didn't you just stop and shoot properly? Iphone pics (phone pics in general ) are of far less quality that I would usually post here, unless the lack of IQ actually contributed to the iimage, which is not the case here...



Because you can't stop and get out of your vehicle on a high bridge to take a picture.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> I might take that approach if it was a one time event like a child's first steps but that not the case with this shot. With landscape images its vary different, if the sceen is not in focus the the whole thing is a bust.
> 
> There are some things that you cannot worry about later. And unless you are shooting with a lytro camera then focus is something you must worry about when taking picture.



Like I stated above. You cannot get out of your vehicle on a high bridge to take a picture. Been there done that cop stopped.


----------



## EmmaBproductions (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats REALLY good. I really like it! A great photographer is someone who can always spot an oppertunity


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

EmmaBproductions said:


> Thats REALLY good. I really like it! A great photographer is someone who can always spot an oppertunity



An even better photographer knows when that opportunity is not right because they would be unable to properly take the shot.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Kind of hard to get in focus when going 55 mph  in a car.





SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> You cannot get out of your vehicle on a high bridge to take a picture. Been there done that cop stopped.



keep in mind the cop will also pull you over for taking photos while driving 55 mph.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> SamiJoSchwirtz said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



Exactly if you make excuses for why a failed photo is suposubly good then your photography will always be subpar.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> keep in mind the cop will also pull you over for taking photos while driving 55 mph.



Keep in mind that my significant other was driving, not me. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

EmmaBproductions said:
			
		

> Thats REALLY good. I really like it! A great photographer is someone who can always spot an oppertunity



Thanks!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> Exactly if you make excuses for why a failed photo is suposubly good then your photography will always be subpar.



And I never said I was good, I joined this forum to learn.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> If I were to try getting in focus, the view wouldn't have been the same. No matter what, TAKE THE SHOT.
> worry about it afterwards!
> I like it; for a phone pic!



Again ^^ I like it. For a phone pic.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that you won't accept criticism on the image clearly shows that you think it is good.  Continually defending it as good for a phone pic does not change the fact that it is out of focus and the lack of focus ruins it as an image.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you are doing it wrong, you have a perfect learning opportunity here SamiJo but you are choosing to defend your picture instead.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> Then you are doing it wrong, you have a perfect learning opportunity here SamiJo but you are choosing to defend your picture instead.



I'm not defending anything, 
I didn't ask for C&C.
So none is needed.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

I did take more, trying to get in focus, but it wasn't the same angle and landscape so I figured I'd pick the one I liked best.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't change anything about this photo, It's already taken. I can't go back on that bridge every night and wait for the same exact scene, the same sunset, and angle. 
However if I took photos of a person, asking C&C, you guys helped me out on it, I could ask to re-shoot with them and fix what I messed up. But unfortunately i cannot fix this photo.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not the way it works... about the only forum that doesn't get C&C usually is "Just for Fun"... most of the others are wide open!


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mere fact that it is posted on a public forum puts it out for critique.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> I can't change anything about this photo, It's already taken. I can't go back on that bridge every night and wait for the same exact scene, the same sunset, and angle.
> However if I took photos of a person, asking C&C, you guys helped me out on it, I could ask to re-shoot with them and fix what I messed up. But unfortunately i cannot fix this photo.



You don't have to be able to change a photo or retake it to learn from a bad photo. Next time you see a seen that you like and that you want to make a nice image of you will know how important it is to not take the photo while in a moving car.


----------



## baturn (Jan 21, 2013)

Critique is one thing. Beating a dead horse is another!


----------



## EmmaBproductions (Jan 22, 2013)

baturn said:
			
		

> Critique is one thing. Beating a dead horse is another!



I agree!


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes it is out of focus, but it is not a terrible photo, i really like the colors of the sky


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/314971-taken-70-mph-off-hwy.html#post2847947   (yea.. I know... it wasn't a cell phone! lol!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

baturn said:


> Critique is one thing. Beating a dead horse is another!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

Charlie, that looks more like an ass beating...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Charlie, that looks more like an ass beating...



Always a detractor! ALWAYS!  lol!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

It's my MO, sir!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrue said:


> It's my MO, sir!



My MO is to KILL my detractors.. so where do you live again?  lol!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

We'll say near mish and (for now) e.rose. Come "off" me, then visit the girls! Win-Win!


----------



## andrew01 (Feb 28, 2013)

there are five thing why I like Iphone5. 
first thing is Speedier and the second thing is larger screen, fourthly LTE/4G, additional microphone and last one is better camera the new Iphone is much thinner, but the camera is just as good, still offerring 8 megapixels and 3269/2448. so I must say I am biggest fan of Iphone5's cameras.


----------



## Davylyn (Mar 12, 2013)

For an iphone picture, 55mph in a moving car, I find it to be spectacular. Why not capture a beautiful moment when you have the chance? It is better to capture a beautiful moment in mediocre quality than to let it pass by entirely.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 12, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In a car?  How about on takeoff?














Moving car no problem.













Now using my DSLR it is much better quality though.  We were moving between 65-75mph here.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Mar 20, 2013)

jake337 said:


> In a car?  How about on takeoff?
> 
> Moving car no problem.
> 
> Now using my DSLR it is much better quality though.  We were moving between 65-75mph here.



Yes. Using the DSLR the photo is good. Not so much the others. Mine was on my phone as well


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Mar 20, 2013)

Davylyn said:


> For an iphone picture, 55mph in a moving car, I find it to be spectacular. Why not capture a beautiful moment when you have the chance? It is better to capture a beautiful moment in mediocre quality than to let it pass by entirely.



Thank you  very true


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Mar 20, 2013)

andrew01 said:


> there are five thing why I like Iphone5.
> first thing is Speedier and the second thing is larger screen, fourthly LTE/4G, additional microphone and last one is better camera the new Iphone is much thinner, but the camera is just as good, still offerring 8 megapixels and 3269/2448. so I must say I am biggest fan of Iphone5's cameras.



This wasn't my phone, lol! I have the iPhone 4S. The 5 has a much better camera IMO


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well get out and put it on a tripod


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 20, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> SamiJoSchwirtz said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



lol! Iphone and Tripod... I find that funny!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > SamiJoSchwirtz said:
> ...


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Apr 4, 2013)

benlinus said:


> wow. that's really awesome, looks really great, this is a real beauty of nature which one you capture in your phone, mind blowing camera result. You took while in a moving car, but still gorgeous looks outstanding! thanks for sharing



 Thanks so much!!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Because you can't stop and get out of your vehicle on a high bridge to take a picture.


Sure you can, you just shouldn't get _*CAUGHT*_ stopping your vehicle and getting out of it on a high bridge!


----------



## Corir (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, that looks nice. An I-phone 5 could do that ? I thought it was completely crap, but it seems this feature is good...... Though my cousin have I-phone 5 and is a I-phone crazy lover. He, used to describe his 5 as crap when he used to come home..... But this shows a different side of  this device......


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Apr 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Sure you can, you just shouldn't get CAUGHT stopping your vehicle and getting out of it on a high bridge!



Been there, done that!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Apr 11, 2013)

Corir said:


> Wow, that looks nice. An I-phone 5 could do that ? I thought it was completely crap, but it seems this feature is good...... Though my cousin have I-phone 5 and is a I-phone crazy lover. He, used to describe his 5 as crap when he used to come home..... But this shows a different side of  this device......



iPhones have crazy image quality. I should post more of them when not in a vehicle. 
Especially the iPhone 5, makes colors pop!


----------



## Tailgunner (May 5, 2013)

baturn said:


> Critique is one thing. Beating a dead horse is another!



Absolutely!

Anyhow, cool picture!


----------



## raheelbs (May 7, 2013)

I really love pictures taken from iPhone 5 it's better than any of my previous smart phones


----------



## ktan7 (May 7, 2013)

Great shot!


----------

